# Micro-Sim



## claudefr (6 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
Orange étant éternellement en rupture de stock pour le IPhone 4, j'envisage de passer directement par Apple pour le commander. Le prix sera sensiblement le même que celui offert par Orange  il sera, en outre désimlocké et je ne serai pas réengagé pour 1 ou 2 ans.
Question: si je commande une micro-sim pour Ipad chez Orange, pourrai-je l'utiliser dans mon Iphone 4, à savoir l'activer, récupérer mes sauvegardes et téléphoner normalement outre les services data que j'utilise avec mon forfait dédié Iphone? 
J'ai contacté Orange qui demeure, comme de bien entendu, muet sur ce point.
Bref si quelqu'un peut me renseigner, je lui serai reconnaissant.
Claude


----------

